
Russia Tests Parts of 6th Generation, Railgun Equipped Near Space Warplane - JackFr
http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/Russia_Tests_Parts_of_6th_Generation_Railgun_Equipped_Near_Space_Warplane_999.html
======
JackFr
Is the author confused, or am I confused as to the proposed armament on this
plane? Does it have a railgun or some sort of EMP generator, or does a railgun
generate an EMP? (I don't think it does, because other railgun articles never
mention it.)

